# Tatty the skunk



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I have'nt been on here for ages with one thing another and I'm asking for some help advice from the skunk coomunity again. 

Tatty is really good, some time ago she had her bloods checked and they all came back normal:2thumb: she still has some weight to loos but other that that she's great. That is with the with the exception that she doesn't like where we've moved to. 

Unfortunately we moved into a ground floor flat so that I can carry on my studies. Tatty loathes it with an absolute vengeance. I'm working on moving into a house but was wondering if their is any one that would want to take on a fully grown mature skunk who knows her own mind :whistling2:as a foster until we're sorted. I don't expect it to be free bored and lodgings but someone with skunk experience.


If you can help please contact me either via RFUK or email address emmaclairemay@btinternet.com

Thanks Em


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ooooooooh i wish  glad to hear shes doing so well hun


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> ooooooooh i wish  glad to hear shes doing so well hun


Do you not fancy fostering a mischievous lil skunk:lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Do you not fancy fostering a mischievous lil skunk:lol2:


hun i would absolutely love too i just dont think my mother would be impressed :lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad she's doing well. What do you mean by she hates the flat? Could be she needs more time to settle. Can take mths for them to settle in.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

how long you looking for at what exact age as in years what are her traits does she get along with other skunks how would she handle dogs/cat and other small mamalls ?? these are all the basic Q's i would be asking...

only i have no experience to at the moment plus i have a small puppy baby hedgehogs and chinchillas ect to worry about  i can still dream x


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

leggy said:


> Glad she's doing well. What do you mean by she hates the flat? Could be she needs more time to settle. Can take mths for them to settle in.


 Hi Leggy, we have several moves unfortunatly within a short space of time. The frist move Tatty ate painkillers, the 2nd she seemed really settled and happy as did we all, but circumstances ment that we had to move again. This move she is unsettled, not her normal happy littleself, she is having to be cadge far more than I like as she is pooping every where but her litter tray and the fact that my youngest has managed to break his leg and is non weight bearning at the moment. On top of this I have no garden to allow her to exercise. 

The move was necassary but I'm not doiung right at this time for Tatty ans to me thats just plain wrong


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> how long you looking for at what exact age as in years what are her traits does she get along with other skunks how would she handle dogs/cat and other small mamalls ?? these are all the basic Q's i would be asking...
> 
> only i have no experience to at the moment plus i have a small puppy baby hedgehogs and chinchillas ect to worry about  i can still dream x


 
She lives with a dog Rose the little cav, she rules the house and always has done. Cat's are funny with her very interested till she turns round stamps her feet the huffs at them, she has never lived with cats tho, other small mammals not sure I would trust a skunk but I wouldn't know their are other on here with far greater knowledge than me:notworthy:

She is 3yrs this summer bred from Seb Miler, Spayed, chipped, decentred, wormed, vaccinated.

Tatty rules me by getting directly under my feet till I giver her what she wants, normally food. If I have no shoes on while trying to feed her she will remind me to be quicker by kissing my toes with her teeth. She has never hurt me but has made me jump I have incredibly ticklish feet. That said she is extremely affectionate, very loving and a very important member of this family which is why I'm trying to do the very best for her.

Length of time worse case scenario could be a year, best case 6 months again this is why I'm looking for a foster home this is not the kind of set up she is used to and I do feel that I'm being cruel to her 


Please don't that this has been an easy decion cos it aint but do feel that she deservs more that I can giver at this present time


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nerys perhaps or Lou and Ray? The Reptile Taxi girls have skunkies too?

I am pretty certain someone here would jump at the chance but those are 3 of the people who would be my first port of call personally


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Would also love to, Plus have no plans for any hols after this week and have experience with skunks, although would need to speak to other people in the house first.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Would also love to, Plus have no plans for any hols after this week and have experience with skunks, although would need to speak to other people in the house first.


Yay Joe, you would be perfect :2thumb:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Yay Joe, you would be perfect :2thumb:


Thanks Africa Have Pm him:no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Aha, thanks Sal! have replied to them pm and am being kept informed!


----------

